# Jamal, You Stupid Idiot! Take The 39 Mil!!!



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

This is ludicrous! A half a mil per year difference over the term is nothing. I know this is about his ego. He doesn't want to share the rock with two other PG/SG's (hinrich and gordon) and wants to be the main man. 

News flash, he won't be the main man in NY either. He needs to tell Pax, 'thank you' take the offer and pretend that this is where he really wants to be. 

He should be humbled by this whole experience and hopefully, will work harder at becoming a complete player. If he's truly going to be an awesome player, SHOW US. Good things will happen. Right now he's forcing the world to conform to what he and his agent think he's worth. Well, the world has spoken. Now, sit down, shut up, (or tell Goodwin to) and REPORT TO THE BERTO for workouts!!!!:frenchy:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Just a thought Magilla (loved the Cartoon btw), but do we really need another Jamal thread just for this?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe not. Still gettin' the hang of this.

:grinning:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Jamal is the only thing going right now.

I understand why Jamal is doing what he is doing. The Bulls never showed him the respect he thought he deserved because they kept drafting PGs to replace him.

Whether that is too bad for him or not is up to you, but the guy has probably felt dogged by the Bulls and would like to be appreciated by someone else.


----------



## buckums (Jun 25, 2004)

I disagree with the idea that Crawford hasn't been shown the respect he deserves. He was actually given an offer to return to Chicago, where even though he led the team in scoring, look around at who else was playing. I sure would HOPE he was leading the team. He is an inconsistent shooter and a raw player.

On the New York side, I don't think he's being shown the respect there either. If Thomas really wanted him the bad, he would make something happen. I know he doesn't want to throw everything away to get one player, but he would agree to some form of the thousands of combinations that have been on the table. 

It's Jamal's ego and he has no desire to play for Chicago IMHO.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buckums</b>!
> I disagree with the idea that Crawford hasn't been shown the respect he deserves. He was actually given an offer to return to Chicago, where even though he led the team in scoring, look around at who else was playing. I sure would HOPE he was leading the team. He is an inconsistent shooter and a raw player.
> 
> On the New York side, I don't think he's being shown the respect there either. If Thomas really wanted him the bad, he would make something happen. I know he doesn't want to throw everything away to get one player, but he would agree to some form of the thousands of combinations that have been on the table.
> ...


I never said Jamal was disrespected. I said that he probably thinks he has been disrespected.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

In my mind, Jamal never truly won the respect in the first place. We all know that respect is the thing that you won not given. In that sense, I don't think Jamal did his part. YET.

If he think Bulls should show him respect (the kind of contract and everything he and Goodwin are dreaming), he lives in his own dreamland.

DREAM ON, Jamal. 

You are not that good. You were #1 offensive option on the one of the worst team in NBA by necessity (lack of other weapon), not by merit (his overall game).


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> Just a thought Magilla (loved the Cartoon btw), but do we really need another Jamal thread just for this?



What else interesting is there to talk about ???? If you are going to be critical of another's thread start something interesting yourself. If not let the person broadcast his frustration. What do you think it uses too much paper???:no:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> Just a thought Magilla (loved the Cartoon btw), but do we really need another Jamal thread just for this?


Here's a trivia question - what was the pet shop owners name? Also, what was the name of the little girl who wanted to buy him but never did? I think I remember but I'm not sure.

(I hate this time of year. It's like a basketball Siberian Winter!)


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> What else interesting is there to talk about ????
> If you are going to be critical of another's thread start something interesting yourself. If not let the person broadcast his frustration. What do you think it uses too much paper???:no:


Last check, mods still used a practice of merging threads of the same content. 



> What else interesting is there to talk about ????


Well, how is what was said anything that has not or could not have been said in any other Crawford thread?



> If you are going to be critical of another's thread start something interesting yourself.


Well, it seems you're more bored than I was. At least I was responding in the wee hours of the morning. And I hardly think I was being as critical as you've made it out to be. I even made light of Magilla's awesome screen name. As for starting a thread, when I come up with something interesting I will. 



> If not let the person broadcast his frustration. What do you think it uses too much paper???:no:


Well, you've certainly told me in no uncertain terms. I'm going to go cower in the nearest corner now.

Sheesh.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's a trivia question - what was the pet shop owners name? Also, what was the name of the little girl who wanted to buy him but never did? I think I remember but I'm not sure.
> ...


Ogee was the girl. Thinking on the owner...


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Mr. Peebles! Ah yes, coming back to me now.

Ok, I had to cheat on Peebles but as soon as I saw it it clicked!

Magilla


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's a trivia question - what was the pet shop owners name? Also, what was the name of the little girl who wanted to buy him but never did? I think I remember but I'm not sure.
> ...


Now a real Magilla aficionado would know the theme song too!  I do, do you Flash? Magilla...do you know? Lorgg, are we having fun now? C'mon join in!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I remember Ogee and Mr.Peebles but not the way the song went. I think I was three years old! But it was my favorite cartoon. I remember Ogee used to say, 
'How much is that gorilla in the window?" 
They don't make cartoons like those anymore. I also liked 'grape ape' if anyone can remember that. And H.R. Puffintuff....and Gigglesnort Hotel was probably the best. Ahhh...the good old days, when life consisted of cartoons and cookies.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> Just a thought Magilla (loved the Cartoon btw), but do we really need another Jamal thread just for this?


I think I was hoping that if Jamal browses these forums, ( which I think he does, at least RGMs) then the thread would stick out at him, thus "Jamal YOU idiot..." 

Here's hoping he saw it.:buddies:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> I remember Ogee and Mr.Peebles but not the way the song went. I think I was three years old! But it was my favorite cartoon. I remember Ogee used to say,
> 'How much is that gorilla in the window?"
> They don't make cartoons like those anymore. I also liked 'grape ape' if anyone can remember that. And H.R. Puffintuff....and Gigglesnort Hotel was probably the best. Ahhh...the good old days, when life consisted of cartoons and cookies.


Speed Racer certainly had to be a favorite for you Magilla, no? Its also available on DVD now  From a sexist perspective, what did you think of Penelope Pitstop?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I was hoping that if Jamal browses these forums, ( which I think he does, at least RGMs) then the thread would stick out at him, thus "Jamal YOU idiot..."
> ...


And even if he didn't, maybe BigSis would. :yes: I gotta confess, I thought DaBullz would be a great source on these old cartoons...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

magilla gorilla!?!?!? (the cartoon, not the poster, but hey) 

   

oh and jamal? take the 39 million.

lots of shiny new jaguars for the whole posse!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

The way we've been playing the last six years, Magilla might be a more appropriate emblem for us than the Bulls head.

In Ray Clay voice:

"Frooooom Cennnntral OOOOOklahoma ....... Edddddddddieeee Roooobinnnnnson" as Droop-A-Long trots out


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> Speed Racer certainly had to be a favorite for you Magilla, no? Its also available on DVD now  From a sexist perspective, what did you think of Penelope Pitstop?


She had some rack...:drool:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We've got a gorilla for sale 
Magilla Gorilla for sale. 
Won't you buy him, 
Take him home and try him, 
Gorilla for sale. 

Don't you want a little gorilla you can call your own, 
A gorilla who'll be with ya when you're all alone? 

Spoken: How much is that gorilla in the window? 

Take our advice, 
At any price, 
A gorilla like Magilla is mighty nice. 
Gorilla, Magilla Gorilla for sale.



Speed Racer was my alltime favorite cartoon as a wee lad (along with Scooby Doo) and I have many of the episodes on VHS.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

QRich signed for 6 years and $45M with Phoenix.

Is Jamal really $1M/year worse a player?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I dunno.

I do know that the Suns saw fit to make a $45M offer to Q and did not see fit to make an offer of any amount to Jamal.

I also know that no other team with cap room extended an offer to Jamal at any price.

And the only team that has expressed interest in paying Jamal has drawn a line in the sand in a S&T issue.

And no other team we are aware of has expressed interest in a S&T.

So I guess the answer is Yes. He is 1M/year a lesser player. At least according to the league's GMs.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I knew Ogee was the little girls' name. I was thinkning Mr. Mcguillicuddy was the owners name but when I saw Mr. Peebles it all started comming back to me like a really bad flashback.

I can remember the melody to the theme song to the show but I never would have gotten the lyrics. Speed Racer was great. I can still remember all the old Hanna Barberra characters too. Quickdraw MrGraw, Hurricane Hippo and the like.

And yea, Jamal should take the offer on the table or at least come back to Pax and ask for a little bit more. I think both parties could come to an agreement pretty quickly. I think six years and $42 mil would probably get it done about now.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

TB#1, dump that old vhs and get it on DVD! 

As for Penelope, who was the more attractive female? Penelope or Trixie? Trixie seemed a little whiny to me. But she was definitely more rugged than Penelope. Penelope was quite the dresser as I recall.

Jamal should get in there and get his name on that dotted line for that $40M while the offer still exists.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> So I guess the answer is Yes. He is 1M/year a lesser player. At least according to the league's GMs.


Exactly. Gimme a break. If we're going to honestly argue that Q is a worse or equal player to Crawford. They both shoot a weak percentage, but Q plays more D, rebounds better, and takes the ball to the basket (actually uses his athletic ability).

I'd rather have Q at the 2 for the Bulls next season instead of Crawford. In a heartbeat. Obviously, this is a matter of opinion, but the Suns defnitely agree with me. And several major media outlets were talking about Q as a potential superstar down the line. Never heard that about Crawford. Ever.

At the very least, Crawford is in the same neighborhood. So take the deal that's in the same neighborhood.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

The teams that really wanted free agents didn't hesitate to make offers for them either. If they were matched, they were matched. There was no guarantee the Clips wouldn't match Q, especially after losing out on the Kobe sweepstakes. I don't think theres any denying that if a team really wanted Jamal they would have come for him.

Now switching back to our regularly scheduled programming, did anyone like the Thunderbirds? For puppets, I thought that was a great show! :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> TB#1, dump that old vhs and get it on DVD!
> 
> As for Penelope, who was the more attractive female? Penelope or Trixie? Trixie seemed a little whiny to me. But she was definitely more rugged than Penelope. Penelope was quite the dresser as I recall.
> ...


Yeah, but Penelope wore that constricting jumpsuit, while Trixie had the halter top for quick and easy access to the goodies.

Slut.

So I vote Trixie.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I think, thus far, the market has determined Jamal's value to be at about the 6 year 39 million deal that Paxson has offered. Like NENV said, I think if any team seriously wanted Jamal, they probably would've made some sort of offer by now. It's possibly that Atlanta or Charlotte could come out of left field and make a legitimate offer, but at this point, I think it's unlikely. And with the NY deal looking like a dead end, I think Jamal is going to eventually have to choose between Pax's offer or the QO and taking his chances next year, a risky proposition IMO.

With that being said, I don't blame Jamal for what he's doing. I don't think he's really been in a stable situation his whole life, and he's just looking for the best deal possible for him. Can't blame the guy for that.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Penelope wore that constricting jumpsuit, while Trixie had the halter top for quick and easy access to the goodies.
> ...


Why do you think they called her Trixie???  

For those that grew up in the chicagoland area, remember the Ray Rayner show? He used to be my before school fix. He'd catch you up on all the sports scores with his chalkboard. You'd get the weather for the day. Cartoons. Feeding that mean duck of his that used to chase him around the set. Cuddly Duddly. Neon colored one-piece jump suits that had little notes paper clipped to his pockets so he wouldn't forget what was comming up next. The farm report (always gotta know what hog futures are up to!). Those were the days!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> QRich signed for 6 years and $45M with Phoenix.
> 
> Is Jamal really $1M/year worse a player?


1.yes imo
2.Q's contract does not mean he's worth it
3.is Micheal Redd worth 3 mil??

Contract don't always have to do with worth,and I think Jamal is worth about the mle...


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Penelope wore that constricting jumpsuit, while Trixie had the halter top for quick and easy access to the goodies.
> ...


Penelope was a blonde though... Hmmm what if Trixie and Penelope were on Elimidate?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Imo Jamal would have to be a absolute fool to put his longterm career back in the hands of the Bulls .How many times do you have to get smacked in the face to get that youre not in this organizations plans ?

There is no way I sign a contract knowing that there is at LEAST an 80% chance of Pax dumping me someplace I dont want to play next year.

Jamal is not a part of Pax's plans longterm they view his as a stop gap player this season who they hope they can sign to eaily trade contract to use in the future .Why in the world would someone sign up for that ?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you think they called her Trixie???
> ...


You see the media bias even back then. We got Penelope in a jumpsuit and the babes got Ray in a jumpsuit. Clearly we got the best of that deal.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Imo Jamal would have to be a absolute fool to put his longterm career back in the hands of the Bulls .How many times do you have to get smacked in the face to get that youre not in this organizations plans ?
> 
> There is no way I sign a contract knowing that there is at LEAST an 80% chance of Pax dumping me someplace I dont want to play next year.
> ...


Because just like the folks who wouldn't blame Jamal for going after a deal that gave even a few extra million, there are 39M reasons to accept the Bulls offer and let the chips fall where they may. Theres certainly no guarantee he couldn't sign with a team he wanted (like the Knicks) and be traded by them to a team he doesn't like anyway. Just another part of the biz. Personally, I'd take the $39M and long term financial security over $3.5M and a very uncertain future.

That said, would Penelope or Trixie go all the way on a first date? I don't recall Penelope having anyone you'd have to answer to. Trixie on the other hand, you've got Speed - ok he was sort of a wuss, but then there's bro Racer X and Pops. Then again, you'd have to put up with Spridal and Chim Chim and that may be just too much for me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd rather use the WayBack machine to go back to when the Bulls were actually a good team.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you think they called her Trixie???
> ...


Heh heh. I was a big Ray Raynor fan as well. Came on right before Garfield Goose. Don't forget Ray's visits from Dr. Lester Fisher of the Lincoln Park Zoo.

Do you also remember that Ray Raynor used to be a clown on Bozo's Circus? (Oliver was his name. When Ray quit, he was replaced by Wizzo).


And how's this for too vivid memories of childhood TV?

We're off to Cuddly Duddly's house
He's cute as he can be
His ears are gold and his nose is cold
He's cuddly as can be
He's got riddles and jokes for the fun of the folks
They're never aimed at me
Here's the place that he lives
and the name that he gives
is Cuuuuuuudly.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> We've got a gorilla for sale
> Magilla Gorilla for sale.
> Won't you buy him,
> ...



Holy Crap! How do you have this stuff memorized?!! 

:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I could only remember part of Magilla Gorilla and got the rest online.

Cuddly Duddly was from memory.

And I can sing all they words to Tennessee Tuxedo as well.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Jammal probably think he can get more money than that and you can blame him everyone in that position are looking for MONEY


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh heh. I was a big Ray Raynor fan as well. Came on right before Garfield Goose. Don't forget Ray's visits from Dr. Lester Fisher of the Lincoln Park Zoo.
> ...


Ray Raynor was Oliver the Clown? I didn't know that. Yea, I can still recall all the words to the Cuddy Duddly song too.

Heh. Tennessee Tuxedo. That's another good one. How's about Underdog? Without my super enengy pill, I get weaker and weaker and weaker still. Or the Banana Splits. I tried to convince my parents that those six wheeled things they used to ride around in would make an excellent christmas gift. Practical too. When the snows were too much, I could just take a ride on my six wheeler to school.... They didn't buy that. Oh well.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Jamal is a guy who went to high school for 5 seasons and adopted his agent as his father so he could get paid while at Michigan. He's been a paycheck player since his first senior year and that will continue as long as some is handing out money to him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> Jamal is a guy who went to high school for 5 seasons and adopted his agent as his father so he could get paid while at Michigan. He's been a paycheck player since his first senior year and that will continue as long as some is handing out money to him.


He only played ball for 2 seasons in HS, just to clarify.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I could only remember part of Magilla Gorilla and got the rest online.
> ...


And my favorite quote - "Chumley, here's the plan!"

Could Jamal be Chumley?


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Jamal is the only thing going right now.
> 
> I understand why Jamal is doing what he is doing. The Bulls never showed him the respect he thought he deserved because they kept drafting PGs to replace him.
> ...


On the other hand, the only point guard drafted to play ahead of Jamal Crawford was Jay Williams. As many remember, Jay was considered a sure thing, a guaranteed superstar. Only a 7'6 freak of nature was considered more valuable than Jay Williams. Kirk Hinrich was drafted as a backup and played at a higher level than anyone expected. If Jamal Crawford still feels disrespected, with all of the money he has already made in his lifetime, I’m not sure we want the man as a Chicago Bull.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FreeSpeech101</b>!
> 
> Kirk Hinrich was drafted as a backup and played at a higher level than anyone expected.



Whatever helps you sleep at night 

:laugh:


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Exactly.

What Jamal has done for us to pass on Jay Williams? Jamal had yet to prove HE was PG for Bulls and had lousy job at that come 2002 draft. At that time, we GOT to go with Jay Williams no matter what. IF I remember correctly, back then some people hoped that we got 2nd pick so Kraus wouldn't pick Yao when we already had Curry. 

My point was that by the time we picked Jay, Jamal hadn't proved anything yet enough for us to pass on Jay. So enough for that excuse of "Oh, Bulls always draft PG ......".

Come 2003 draft time, with Jay gone with injury. We only have one PG (at that time) in Jamal. (Again I never like Jamal as PG even before 2003 draft.) I truly believe that Paxon draft Kirk primarily as a backup PG behind Jamal at least at the moment. Over the course, Kirk won over Jamal as PG in Paxon and Skiles' mind. Jamal fans can argue to the end of the world that this wasn't the case. But IMHO majority of Bulls fan agree with Paxon and Skiles' opinion. Kirk is the PG of the Bulls years come. Again at least for now.

So I absolutely don't buy Jamal campers' argument about Bulls not showing Jamal any respect by drafting PG after PG. It was because of the fact PG position was never set for years thanks to pure play of Jamal (well again except 2 month stretch at the end of 2002-2003 season. 

If Jamal truly showed us that He is THE MAN as you Jamal fans put it, I strongly doubt Bulls would draft PF after PG. So if there is one to be blamed, it is JAMAL.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why the statement that "Kirk came in as a backup and played better than expected" is funny.  

This seems to be exactly what happened. Going into last season, Crawford was supposed to play with Rose and Pippen at the 1, 2, and 3. Obviously, everything went to helll right off the bat, and that plan was scrapped pretty quickly (for right or wrong).

The only reason that Crawford moved to the 2 was the trade sending Rose out of town.

So, seriously, why the :laugh: ? I think that freespeech makes a pretty accurate and insightful point.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Because Jamal fans are like Macintosh Users. They are extremely loyal and whoever says anything about him becomes an instant enemy. 

If you picture up what Mac user thought of Windows users, then you will see where Jamal fans came from.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lgtwins</b>!
> Because Jamal fans are like Macintosh Users. They are extremely loyal and whoever says anything about him becomes an instant enemy.
> 
> If you picture up what Mac user thought of Windows users, then you will see where Jamal fans came from.


I tend to agree with you. But at the same time, there's plenty of posters here that are Jamal-haters just as vehemently.

It's become a pretty rough subject on this board. I just don't get why people are so quick to trash someone's post with no backup info or reasoning or anything. Just making a crack with an smiley laughing is not really an argument. It's simply meant to marginalize somebody's opinion. What's the point of that? Especially on a discussion board. It's called a "discussion" board for a reason. Two sides. :grinning:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you respond like this to help YOU sleep at night. Let's say that Kirk wasn't drafted to be a backup. If that's the case, wouldn't it be safe to say that the Bulls didn't feel like Jamal had outright solidified himself as the starting PG for years to come? Not a great vote of confidence in the all-world talent that is Jamal Crawford, eh?

Now let's assume that the opposite is true. That Kirk really was drafted to be a backup (at least in the short term). This unathletic white player from Kansas clearly beat out the NBA's greatest player, Jamal Crawford. Again, not a sparkling vote of confidence in such a superior player as Jamal Crawford.

So.... Whatever helps you to sleep at night :laugh:

Seriously, you've got NO objectivity. Every single post that even so much as questions Crawford or his ability and you're there, johnny-on-the-spot, to offer up your less-than-stellar replies accompined by a condescending :laugh: .

Again, whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you respond like this to help YOU sleep at night. Let's say that Kirk wasn't drafted to be a backup. If that's the case, wouldn't it be safe to say that the Bulls didn't feel like Jamal had outright solidified himself as the starting PG for years to come? Not a great vote of confidence in the all-world talent that is Jamal Crawford, eh?
> ...


He said Kirk was drafted as a backup and I disagreed but that somehow means Im not being objective about " jamal Crawford' .

It seems people like you always pull the all star jabs and greatest player ever jabs out about Jamal Crawford and then apply that crap to anyone likes him when Ive never aid anything even resemebling that EVER about jamal .

Who here honestly believes Kirk was drafted as a backup ? 

Your comments towards me are basically a indication of your bias towards me because of my beliefs towards Crawford .You always seem to manage to step up and take your jabs and then retreat into your I really like Jamal cellar while preaching objectivity .Yeah if you say so


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Kirk was drafted to compete with Jamal, but I feel that he was thought to be the backup for last season. I seriously doubt he was drafted to start out of the gate.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pax said this after the 2003 draft:



> ''I told Jamal the situation is totally different,'' Paxson said. ''When Jay was selected with the second pick of the draft, all expectations were that he was going to be the starter.
> 
> ''That's not the case this time around. Kirk's a complimentary player, although I do believe he'll be a starter eventually in this league.''


BCH is right, sorry TRUTH.


(thanks to Lusty LaRue who has this quote in his sig)

meanwhile - this thread is now kinda hilarious. magilla, penelope, trixie and jamal

:laugh:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Who here honestly believes Kirk was drafted as a backup ?


me. at least for the first year or two.

and as mizenkay just pointed out, Pax said exactly that. Was he also drafted to push Jamal to improve and adapt his game? Sure. But he was still drafted to be a backup.

Fact was, after he got a few atrocious games out of his system early in the season, Kirk was too good to keep off the floor, independent of Jamal's performance (now, let's not get carried away and twist that comment around to mean that I said Kirk is the messiah - oh wait, arenas isn't here, nevermind  ). This became a necessity after Rose was dealt and we were razor thin in the backcourt.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> meanwhile - this thread is now kinda hilarious. magilla, penelope, trixie and jamal


Three stars and one that wants to be.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Kirk was drafted to compete with Jamal, but I feel that he was thought to be the backup for last season. I seriously doubt he was drafted to start out of the gate.


i agree with you somewhat , no number 7 pick is taken just to ride pine especially after 4 years of college i think pax was planning to trade rose all along and move kirk into the lineup but around the all star break, and the poor start made pax panic and torpedo the season .

i always liked kirk's selection he is the type of player who can fit into any situation , but for some reason people feel the need to typecast him and think he can only play pg despite he did play shooting guard 2 years in college and plays both equally well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> me. at least for the first year or two.
> ...


so did i. but i thought maybe, just maybe, he could crack the starting line-up by the all-star break. and as VF points out, the rose trade changed everything. 

sidenote to VF: enjoyed a slice of homemade strawberry rhubarb pie recently and thought of you. good times.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> He said Kirk was drafted as a backup and I disagreed but that somehow means Im not being objective about " jamal Crawford' .
> ...


I've got no bias towards you. You're pretty one-dimensional as a poster. Basically, everything is Jamal is great. Anybody who thinks differently, even in the slightest gets a :laugh: or a  or a  .

I take it you have a hard time identifying sarcasm. I must admit sometimes it's hard to pick up in the written form, but my previous post was, maybe slightly sarcastic in regards to Jamal's All-World status.

Apparently, by the subsequent posts and even from John Paxson himself, Kirk Hinrich was thought of, initially, as a backup. Never let a direct quote from the Gm of the Bulls get in the way though. (that was also sarcastic by the way.)

I'll retreat to my little cellar now. Thanks for letting me come out and play. (I do still like Crawford. Is that OK? I just don't think he's anything near the player you do. He does have serious flaws in his game - you see that - don't you? That's called being objective.) Have a nice day!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'll retreat to my little cellar now.


Flash, I essentially started this thread in the corner (I snuck out but I don't think llorg noticed since criticizing me was his only post today), but really - it's safe now. C'mon out, really. No need to go into the c-e-l-l-a-r. It's ok to come out now. Flash? Deep breaths. Okay, at the keyboard? Good, now post.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got no bias towards you. You're pretty one-dimensional as a poster. Basically, everything is Jamal is great. Anybody who thinks differently, even in the slightest gets a :laugh: or a  or a  .
> ...


Where is a post where I talk about how great jamal is ?Or even talk abilities he doesnt have ,or dont recognize his faults ?

Its funny how I can say a player has faults and is still young and can improve and that makes me biased towards him ?Because I dont find the ned to blame Jamal Crawford for al the Bulls problems this makes me biased towards him ?

You speak about saracasm and recognizing it when you try to use it and I use the sarcasm smilie and that makes me one dimensional. 

Pax is also quoted as saying jamals contract would be based on how successfull the team he then proceeded to blow it up and fill it with nbdl players a month into the season .He now hopes to negotiate Curry a new deal before the season starts . So forgive me if I think Pax doesnt have clue to what exactly he wants to do.

See when you come out for your next round of jabs .


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> pax said this after the 2003 draft:
> 
> 
> ...


I still maintain comments such as the quote above need to be taken with a grain of salt. A big part of being an NBA GM or coach these days is handling the large egos of the players.

Ask yourself-- would it have benefitted the Chicago Bulls if Paxson had come out and announced that he anticipated Kirk Hinrich immediately replacing Jamal Crawford in the starting lineup? Even if that was his honest gut feeling?


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pax expected him to be a backup, otherwise he wouldn't have said it. If Pax thought Hinrich would be the starter, I'm sure he would've said some typical GM BS like "every position is open to competition". Count me in as someone who thought Hinrich was gonna be a backup... at the time, I think that's all Pax expected out of him, too.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> Last check, mods still used a practice of merging threads of the same content.
> ...


Finally...why do you even care that he posted the thread...MYOB!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok. "No excuses; No vision" stated his opinion that he thought another Jamal thread might be clutter. He doesn't need to be persecuted for it. Lets just move on. There are Mods on the board, and they can merge at their discretion, why not leave it up to them from now on, and if you think a thread is repetitive, PM one of the Mods and have them make a judgement call, It is not that big of a deal during slow times, and we are all in the off season so lets just have some basketball discussion whether it is all in one thread or in a few threads.


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> QRich signed for 6 years and $45M with Phoenix.
> 
> Is Jamal really $1M/year worse a player?


Well, Q is and was signed as a 2. 
Last year Jamal was mainly a 2.
He so desperately wants to go to NY where, next to Marbury, he will be a 2.
If the Suns believed Jamal was better, why didn't they offer that money to him?

And as far as Jamal being a PG, there obviously isn't much of a market for him is there? Even though I like Jamal, that's what happens when you jack up threes like they're goin outta style.
So to answer your question YES.

Since he's such "good buds" with MJ, why doesn't he ask Michael about how well him and Scotty got paid early, even when they were bringing in Championships. Then Jamal should ask himself how much of a difference maker he is, come to his senses, realize he's blessed and going to be rich regardless, and take the Bulls offer.

After all that, if he is such a bad man, he'll only be 30yrs old and he can get a "worthy" contract that takes him into retirement and go buy another Jag.

PEACE


----------

